# Itemised call records for prepaid customers



## agnels (Feb 7, 2008)

According to TRAI regulations when a prepaid customer ask for itemised call records the cellular company should provide the same. Idea cellular is refusing me that copy. As you know i have a gprs dispute with them. What should i do?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 8, 2008)

Try contacting nodal officer of Idea cellular for your region and if you don't get any solution(I am sure you won't) , contact appellate authority. After that you can write to TRAI. Their address is given at their site www.trai.gov.in


----------



## agnels (Feb 8, 2008)

The call centre says that i can get a copy at the idea showroom. The executives at the showroom say that they dont have a provision for that. I went through AIRTEL prepaid website even they provide it on request for free.

Without that copy i wont be able to properly explain my case to the appelate authority. They just deny anything and everything at first after i give the proof/info the accept my arguement.


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 9, 2008)

Talk to nodal officer about the matter and then Appellate authority. If nothing happens send them a written complaint. If you don't get any satisfactory reply soon, go to TRAI


----------



## sakshianeja (Jun 14, 2009)

i am looking for my itemised bill of my number i am using to get it re imburesd by my official authorities


----------

